# Received a letter from the dog warden



## Oberon (3 April 2012)

Says there has been a "welfare complaint about our dog"!

They claim to have made several attempts to contact us by calling at our house and have left cards....
They're threatening to pass it onto the RSPCA

It's the first we've heard about it


----------



## lexiedhb (3 April 2012)

Stop beating your dog in public? 

No seriously does it say what for? Have you phoned em?


----------



## PucciNPoni (3 April 2012)

There's got to be some sort of mistake - they say they've left numerous cards?  And you never got them?  I hope this is sorted soon


----------



## Amymay (3 April 2012)

Is this to do with your neighbour Oberon?


----------



## missmatch (3 April 2012)

The dog warden doesnt usually get involved in welfare complaints - thats what the RSPCA do  Usually they are called if the dog is escaped/escaping/troubling livestock/mess on public areas etc...We had the dog warden called on us for owning an illegal breed  Thankfully we could prove what he was by his papers  I would contact them and see what they have to say. I have worked in animal welfare for over 20 years and have never heard of this. From the last reply it seems you may be having neighbour troubles - I would imagine this has something to do with that. Try not to worry x


----------



## Alec Swan (3 April 2012)

Oberon,

it's unlikely that you'd be posting on here,  if you had anything other than a clear conscience,  so that said,  tell them to Sod Off!! 

Alec.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 April 2012)

- Check with warden/council to see if it is legit

- If you have issues with neighbour it may be someone stirring

- It may be something to do with Xara and someone not understanding what CDRM does to a dog? Which you will easily be able to explain.

Hope it all gets cleared up x


----------



## Oberon (3 April 2012)

Hubby 'found' the letter (dated 28/03/12) in a pile of letters by the front door. He phoned me at work and told me about it at the beginning of my night shift....leaving me to fret about it all night

I stayed up till 8.30 this morning and phoned the council, who passed me onto the dog warden. I read her the letter and she said they'll need to come round and inspect my dogs.
I asked if I can know who has complained and the nature of the complaint (as I feel it is my neighbour). She said no and she doesn't know the details as it is 'the other dog warden' who is dealing with this. She took my number and said she'd get back to me.

I asked if it could be this afternoon as I needed to sleep. She said she'd ring me back at 14.00.

I've barely slept. 

14.00 came and went - no call.

I phoned the 'direct dial' number on the letter again at 15.00 and explained it all to someone else. He tried to pass me onto the wardens...and came back and said it's 'the other dog warden' who is dealing with it and she must be a temp as there is no number on the system for her. He took my number again and said he'd call me back.

I took the dogs for a walk - looking at my mobile every few minutes...

Now 16.20 and no call

So I'm stressed out, working nights on no sleep and none the wiser.

I burst into tears when I was walking the dogs and when people stop to say hello to them (as they often do due to Salem's looks) I don't want to talk to anyone.

And to top it all off, Xara is getting weaker


----------



## CAYLA (3 April 2012)

I sounds dodgy to me I was also not aware that a dog warden checks up on welfare issues. Im affraid if they could not tell me over the phone what the issue was they would not be visiting my home.
Dog warden letter but no RSPCA letter.


----------



## s4sugar (3 April 2012)

Something doesn't add up here & the Dog warden actually has more powers than the RSPCA (as the RSPCA have none).

Surely you can just refer the DW to Xara's vet. 
Please make the point that if they do visit you you need the appointment to be first thing in the morning and not when they have been to a pound, shelter or similar with the risk of bringing disease to your already immuno-compromised pet.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 April 2012)

Something similar happened to us: someone reported us to the RSPCA coz allegedly we had "two starving horses" in the field. It was someone who we'd had a disagreement with and they were basically being spiteful. 

So I wonder whether this may be what's happened here??? Someone being vindictive and spiteful and making trouble. It happens unfortunately. 

Try not to worry OP. IF you manage to contact the Dog Warden OR they contact you then ask for a detailed written report of whatever the "complaint" is and then take it from there.

But can understand why you're worried, and angry. I would be too.


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

Sorry, no advice to add, but don't take it as a personal reflection on your dogs care. A few girls on yards near me fell out & one ended up with social services, dog warden & bhs all visiting just cos she fell out with someone.


----------



## honeymum (3 April 2012)

Try not to worry too much; it's obviously the neighbour.  Dog wardens cannot get involved in welfare issues, as I enquired about this a few months ago.  Keep phoning them, be VERY sharp and assertive and tell them you need to get this cleared up very quickly, otherwise you'll have to report THEM to their superiors at the Council.


----------



## rubysmum (3 April 2012)

we had one a while back because my lunatic neighbour complained about my dog barking - this is the man who also complained about Radio 4 being on at 10pm at night - its likley to be an environmental health complaint - the dog warden who came to me was lovely - understood that terriers like the sound of their own voice & went away - really hope it is something as simple for you


----------



## Oberon (3 April 2012)

Well it's now 18.00 and I've received none of the phone calls I have been promised.

So I'm off to work to worry about this for another night 

This is them both a few days ago...











and at Christmas


----------



## frankie7 (3 April 2012)

hope you get everything sorted.  What breed is the dog in the sea?  she looks a bit like my Chimo (only darker) and she is an Inuit.


----------



## Oberon (3 April 2012)

Utonagan x Inuit


----------



## MrsElle (3 April 2012)

We once got reported to the warden as a neighbour didn't like us.  The complaint was excessive barking.

The warden said she came and sat outside the house for 40 minutes and heard nothing, but the dog barked loudly when she came to the gate.  I would be mightily upset if the dog hadn't barked when a stranger came rattling the gate and I told the warden this.  

She apologised and we heard nothing more.  

Please don't worry about it too much op, the warden will visit, see all is in order and register the complaint as malicious. x


----------



## EAST KENT (4 April 2012)

Using dog wardens and the RSPCA as weapons in neighbour fall outs is so common now, actually it has come to the point that callers who make false hoax  calls need fining for it..same as if you hoaxed a fire callout.

 Whilst the RSPCA is hoaxed they could be out doing real good for animals in distress.


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 April 2012)

Try not to worry and take no more fobbing from the council, what a needless worry for you.


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 April 2012)

clearly it was the making them wear chrimbo hats which sparked that query!


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (4 April 2012)

I have nothing helpful to add, other than they look like two happy, well cared for dogs.  I hope you get this all sorted soon.


----------



## MissJael (4 April 2012)

Agree with others, it is most likely spiteful neighbours if you've been having problems.

I had a complaint made about my (fat) cob pony being neglected when I was 11 years old - cue the USPCA (our version of RSPCA) and the police at our door. It was all down to a hoax call and although I never found out who was behind it, I hope they sleep well at night upsetting children like that. I remember policeman saying "I don't know much about horses but I know there's nothing wrong with him".

Common sense should prevail here too


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (4 April 2012)

Stop Worrying obviously a malicious neighbour I had the same thing many years ago with the rspca (not worthy of Capital Letters) and when the inspector spoke to his office I overheard the conversation and the Name given a Nutty Woman up the village.


----------



## Honey08 (4 April 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Using dog wardens and the RSPCA as weapons in neighbour fall outs is so common now, actually it has come to the point that callers who make false hoax  calls need fining for it..same as if you hoaxed a fire callout.

 Whilst the RSPCA is hoaxed they could be out doing real good for animals in distress.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  If complaints turn out to be really wide of the mark I think those doing the complaining should have to fill in a detailed report on exactly why they thought the animal needed checking, and if they can't come up with a sensible, credible reason they should have to pay a large fine/donation.

OP I think your dogs look great.  Easy to say I know, but I'm sure you have nothing to worry about.  The dog wardens sound an inefficient bunch - fancy puttin a note through your door causing worry, then not having any info on file for a different warden to tell you what it is all about!


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2012)

Did you get any response from them Oberon??


----------



## Oberon (5 April 2012)

No response at all. I left my phone at work yesterday, so couldn't chase it up.

Just managed to track them down now. It's a barking complaint and they are coming round on Wednesday to visit. I explained that we a victims of a malicious neighbour and I demanded the first visit of the day due to cross infection.

We've had Xara for 10 years and Salem for 4 years. They only bark when someone comes to the door! Xara is the main vocal one...but she won't be around much longer.

At least I know what the complaint is.


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2012)

Good, I'm glad you've managed to speak to someone.

Don't stress, it will be fine.


----------



## Oberon (5 April 2012)

Thank you.

Still feel stung that someone would rattle an email off just for the fun of it, without a thought to how much it would hurt me....but I do feel much better that it's just a noise complaint.

Years ago, Xara would sit on the windowsill of the living room and rain GSD fury on anyone who would come within a 100 yards of the house
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
But she hasn't been able to get on the windowsill for months now

And they are left in the hallway when we go out, so they can't see anyone approach and will only bark when someone knocks on the door.

So anyone have any ammo for my visit?


----------



## Oberon (5 April 2012)

P.S. Also wanted to add that the replies I have had from this thread have been a huge comfort to my OH and I over the last couple of days.

So thank you.

We really appreciate it.


----------



## fizzer (5 April 2012)

A friend of mine has 13 dogs ( his family do agility). They had a call as a neighbour complained of the noise from the dogs.  The others neighbours said the dogs only barked when someone knocked the door, he was afraid they were barking alot when they were out.

Dog People came out to see for themselves and there was no problem. The neighbour was a trouble maker who hated dogs it seemed and was just causing trouble.


----------



## Moomin1 (5 April 2012)

Glad to hear that dog wardens do actually follow barking complaints up, as I have a neighbour with two dogs who goes out all day and they bark none stop from morning to evening, one after the other.  It's incessant and extremely irritating as we live in a quiet neighbourhood.

Doesn't sound as if your dogs are that much of a problem if they are indoors though and if it's only when someone knocks on the door then it sounds like someone is being petty!


----------



## SusieT (5 April 2012)

are you sure they don't bark? IT may be a case of having a monitor fitted to monitor noise, and so long as they are not barking a lot it will be fine.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (5 April 2012)

Oberon said:



			Thank you.

Still feel stung that someone would rattle an email off just for the fun of it, without a thought to how much it would hurt me....but I do feel much better that it's just a noise complaint.

Years ago, Xara would sit on the windowsill of the living room and rain GSD fury on anyone who would come within a 100 yards of the house
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
But she hasn't been able to get on the windowsill for months now

And they are left in the hallway when we go out, so they can't see anyone approach and will only bark when someone knocks on the door.

So anyone have any ammo for my visit?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, tell them your neighbour is a swinger and has regular sex parties accompanied by the sounds of whips and yelps.

My lot bark when anybody knocks on the door, I don't discourage it, we live in the middle of nowwhere and believe that any sap wishing to cause trouble would think twice after hearing my lot. My neighbour, (single, middle-aged),  after one too many, believes he is Eric Clapton and I have to put up with him playing You Look Wonderful Tonight at 10.30pm.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 April 2012)

Do you have a sensible neighbor who can confirm the dogs only bark when door knocked?  That should squash any false allegations.


----------



## Oberon (5 April 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			My neighbour, (single, middle-aged),  after one too many, believes he is Eric Clapton and I have to put up with him playing You Look Wonderful Tonight at 10.30pm.
		
Click to expand...

My other neighbours are Bon Jovi when they're drunk
	
	
		
		
	


	





I did ask them a while ago if there was any noise from my son playing on his Xbox and they said the only noise that comes out of our house is us shouting at Salem 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I am confident they are not barking excessively as they are rarely alone in the house and when they are (once every two weeks), the max is for 4 hours. They are not nervy or yappy dogs. They will bark when you knock on the door...but that's only for a minute.

I don't think that is out of the ordinary.


----------



## Kitty B (8 April 2012)

I hate this kind of thing. Years ago we had a pair of ex-racing greyhounds and someone called the dog warden claiming they barked all the time. She sat out front of my house for 40 minutes at a time it was claimed they barked the most, and even when she knocked on the door and the dogs were looking out the window at her, there wasn't a peep out of either one. She had a look at them, said they were lovely dogs and that was the end of it! We had a neighbor who always gave us funny looks when we were out and about, and suspect she was just trying to stir trouble. Honestly, you would think people had better things to do with their time. The dogs I have now only bark a couple times when someone is at the door like most other dogs around here do, and we've never had any trouble.


----------



## Britestar (8 April 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Glad to hear that dog wardens do actually follow barking complaints up, as I have a neighbour with two dogs who goes out all day and they bark none stop from morning to evening, one after the other.  It's incessant and extremely irritating as we live in a quiet neighbourhood.

Doesn't sound as if your dogs are that much of a problem if they are indoors though and if it's only when someone knocks on the door then it sounds like someone is being petty!
		
Click to expand...

I too have neighbours with dogs that bark non-stop. I have noted 4-5hrs as the record so far. On top of that they bark through the night. I have been woken at 4am by the dogs barking, and it means in the summer I can't have the window open at night, beacuse you hear them. Even worse is that fact they they are 1/2 a mile from me!

Sadly the dog warden around here is a lazr so and so who can't be bothered to return phone calls, so despite many many attempts to contect her over the last 2 yrs, I'm still waiting for a return call!


----------



## Delta99 (8 April 2012)

Bit strange I think, my neighbour threatened to report my dogs years ago and I phoned the dog warden to find out how to deal with something like this as the dogs were not barking, only when someone came to the door.

The dog warden told me that they would come to the house several times, at different times of the day to see if there was any barking.

They can't really establish if there is repeated or prolonged barking with one visit.

If someone does come round, I would recommend videoing the whole thing so you have a record.

Same neighbour reported me to the RSPCA and I really wished I had video'd that visit - the guy claimed he examined the dog when in reality he was scared to come within 2 m of it!!

Anyway, try not to worry too much.
If it is your neighbour though, I would get a solicitor to write them a letter pointing out the consequences that their malicious accusations could have for them.


----------



## Oberon (8 April 2012)

Just finished a 12 hour shift after getting absolutely no sleep last night.

I just led there from 21.30 till 05.40 and worried


----------



## quirky (8 April 2012)

If it is noise, whoever complained will be asked to fill out a diary for 3 weeks. You will be informed when this is. If you are sure your dogs don't bark, fine. If they can be a bit vocal, you can take appropriate steps during the monitoring period. Don't worry!


----------



## KarynK (8 April 2012)

Oberon

You need to play this very cute, take in what they have to say and avoid giving any direct answers at this time,  just test the water as to how they are planning to deal with this before you commit yourself.  

My sister went through hell a few years ago from a complaint by a miserable Ba*stard of a neighbour who has now met his maker!   But she was dragged through it by the local council and was very thankful that she got legal advice.  Her's are Huskies and the neighbour across the road did not even know she had dogs in the 10 years she had lived there!!!  At the time she had 9, so they were not at all noisey!!!!  But that did not stop the council having a pop and trying to limit the number of dogs while they had an excuse!!  So just be alert!


----------



## Sandstone1 (9 April 2012)

My neighbour has threated to contact the council because my dog barks. I was really worried and upset like you.

My Gsd can be noisy in the garden but I now go out with her early and late so she does not bark. I bought a voice activated dictaphone to record when I go out and so far the only noise on it was he dog yawning.

The annoying thing is that I have to put up with noisy teenagers, kids in the garden playing on trampolines doors banging etc etc!

Maybe get yourself a dictaphone, works well and was only a few pounds off ebay.
Other neighbours say they never hear barking.
maybe keep a log of when the dog barks so you cn show the dog warden.
Good luck and try not to worry.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (9 April 2012)

Dogs bark, birds sing and cats **** in your borders. Fact. Your neighbour has an axe to grind and personally I would take that axe and point it at them. Record every little thing they do and don't do - if you hear them so much as fart, write it down. If their bins haven't been emptied, write it down. Life is too short I know, but if someone wants to start something, come back stronger.


----------



## Jericho (9 April 2012)

Oberon - please try not to worry as it really sounds like your dogs are not barking excessively.  We had a problem a couple of years ago when our neighbour kept 8 dogs at the bottom of his garden which overlooked ours. They barked very early in the morning from about 5.30am til about 7.30am until he walked them (which mainly consisted of them rampaging of the farmers field and my paddocks baying their heads off!) then they barked every time they heard a noise or saw something in the garden - very frequently- and then between 5pm and 9pm until they were let out to rampage the fields again.

We complained after they went for our chickens and the owner didn't even say sorry. The council were helpful but said we had to show the barking was unreasonable, we had to keep a diary (each day an a4 sheet of paper was filled) for 3 weeks and they also gave us recording equipment. Tbh it was a nightmare for us.  The council officer after looking at all that evidence said it was a hard case as we had to show the noise was unreasonable and to actually get anything done about it was be a long and hard process as well as an expensive one.  Also the owner was apparently very helpful and had attempted to reduce the barking ( he kept one of his dogs inside instead!).  Our evidence on its own was not enough and we also had to ask our neighbours to complain - 2 did, 2 didn't because they were scared of the owner. Thankfully our problem went away before we got to the stage of going to court and presenting the evidence because he got sacked and had to leave, ahhh shame.

What I am trying to say is that your dogs do not sound unreasonable at all. you sound a responsible dog owner doing everything to mitigate the complaint. There is no way the council will see your dogs as a nuisance and being unreasonable.

I hope that helps


----------



## Oberon (11 April 2012)

Dog wardens just left.

They were scared of Salem (who stood at the door wiggling like a happy lab) and they were none too keen on coming in 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I was a bit sneaky and was washing the front door when they arrived...so the dogs didn't bark at all 

They agreed there are no issues and that it's likely a neighbour problem.

I didn't walk them at all yesterday....and only for 20 minutes the day before that, so I showed them to the wardens in their most hyper state - which is not hyper at all 

Salem sat and gave them paw.
Xara shuffled around in the background.

I even took all my nerves and anxiety and allowed myself to well up a bit when I explained that Xara won't be around too much longer.....which made me look vulnerable

I had the extra ammo of having asked all the neighbours (except THE neighbour) yesterday if there was excessive barking....and all of them laughed and shared stories of their own dealings with THE neighbour 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

So PHEW!!!

I'm going to have a bacon butty and a brew and relax!


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2012)

Have been thinking of you - and glad it went ok.


----------



## quirky (11 April 2012)

Oberon said:



			I'm going to have a bacon butty and a brew and relax! 

Click to expand...

Good plan.
Glad it went well


----------



## Littlelegs (11 April 2012)

Glad it went well for you.


----------



## misterjinglejay (11 April 2012)

So pleased it all went well - great idea to be outside, all ready for them, and as for welling up - brilliant (though probably not that hard when you're thinking of your oldie going).

Well done -up yours, neighbours


----------

